# Painting Cast Aluminum



## Kroll (Jul 27, 2015)

Guys I want to refinish the cast aluminum drive housing for my mill which is pretty nasty.I scrap most of the paint off but what come off easy there is a white powder coating.I want to primer and paint the housing,but was wondering what if anything special is needed to prep the piece for paint other than a good cleaning?I have read someplace that I need to use a self etching primer,but the primer that I have and finish paint is a good grade from SW's their industrial grade as they call it.Is there anything else needed to give the paint a long lasting chance to go the distance?Thanks----kroll


----------



## brav65 (Jul 27, 2015)

I would recommend the self etching primer.  Also make sure the aluminum is really clean.  Use acetone to wipe all the surfaces prior to priming.  You can get the self etching primer at HD. Rust oleum makes an etching primer I have used a number of times.

Aluminum is tough to get the paint to stick to, which is why the etching primer is used.  It grabs onto the metal and gives a good surface for the finish coat to stick to.  If you have any rough spots you can use bondo to level them off.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 27, 2015)

Back in the eighties, I was rebuilding old outboards and stripped them down to bare metal and repainted in the process.  I used an etching primer followed by an epoxy enamel.  I have had no problems with poor adhesion.  Given the harsh environment experienced by an outboard, I would say that was pretty good testimony.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 27, 2015)

zinc chromate primer


----------



## savarin (Jul 27, 2015)

TOOLMASTER said:


> zinc chromate primer


I second this.
http://www.finishing.com/1200-1399/1318.shtml


----------

